# Coach Gun



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Went Though My Pantry And Found 1 That I Forgot I Had It's A Coach Gun From Well I'm A Shame I Pick It Up But Had To Have It ! Zhongzhon Machine Works . A JW 2000 2 3/4 & 3" 12ga External Hammer's 20" Full Choke's , "Must Have Been A Cowboy Rush" ! L.O.L. :anim_lol:


----------

